# At least 9 speed Road bike cheap.



## Milzy (17 Feb 2019)

As I’ve been indoor training a lot recently my sweat has burnt my bartape off. I need an old hack just for the Neo. The unit only likes 9 to 11 speed cassettes. 
Sora would be fine. Size 52 to 54. 
Anybody wanting to clear their stable?


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2019)

Where are you at?

Also, do you have a budget in mind; i.e. what's "cheap"?

I've got both my Eastway R4.0 (8 speed though) and the Olmo Rigel (9 speed Campag) for sale shortly.


----------



## Milzy (17 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> Also, do you have a budget in mind; i.e. what's "cheap"?
> 
> I've got both my Eastway R4.0 (8 speed though) and the Olmo Rigel (9 speed Campag) for sale shortly.


I’m not far from Dewsbury but problem is my Neo freehub is for SRAM/Shimano only. I might be able to get an 8 speed working with some fiddling around. 
I’m thinking no more than £300. 

Thanks.


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2019)

OK - the Eastway would be £120 and it's got Claris shifters and would have new bar tape and a new chain. Currently it's running Shimano RS30 wheels with GP4000S tyres. The photo's from before I switched to Claris but it's pretty close:







The Olmo Rigel I'd be looking for about £200, but that's Campag I'm afraid. It's got new black bar tape, a 30 mile-old chain and an unused Selle Italia Canard saddle now:


----------



## Milzy (17 Feb 2019)

I love the Olmo but I might have to buy a campy free hub body £45.
I’ll take the East way when you’re ready as long as it fits ok. Can you do new tape in either black or white please?


----------



## DCLane (18 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> I love the Olmo but I might have to buy a campy free hub body £45.
> I’ll take the East way when you’re ready as long as it fits ok. Can you do new tape in either black or white please?



Thanks. Give me a couple of days to change the chain, fit new bar tape and put the Eastway saddle back (I use a Charge Spoon) and it'll be ready by Wednesday evening.


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2019)

@Milzy - Look bar tape and a new Shimano chain fitted yesterday, so it's all ready:


----------



## Milzy (20 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> @Milzy - Look bar tape and a new Shimano chain fitted yesterday, so it's all ready:
> 
> View attachment 453517


Looking really good. 
PM’d.


----------



## Milzy (1 Mar 2019)

Thanks again David.
A truly great guy to meet & buy from. 

Dropped the seat about 3-4 mm & straight onto the turbo trainer. Smooth as butter.


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2019)

Thanks @Milzy - enjoy the Eastway. It's been good but I no longer have the storage for the bikes I currently have and SWMBO doesn't understand why 4 bikes should be kept in the house!


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Mar 2019)

Nice one men


----------

